# Pics of my future baby :D



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

The breeders gave me some pics of my new tiel to be, she thinks the middle one might be a little boy for me  But i may pay for dna sexing to be sure this time! Cant wait  Not sure what mutation he might be yet, i am going to ask her what she thinks it could be


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my s/he is so adorable  Hope you get a boy this time


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such cute baby raptors!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww soo cute, bet you can't wait til he comes home  Do you know what you're going to call him yet?


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

No i dont know what to call him yet! any ideas much appreciated! Im thinking with Sausage and Spud i should follow the 'food' route  else hes gona be the odd one out! Was thinking pepsi, but maybe thats too normal? i want something quirky!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Spaghetti? Sticking with the food and "S" route!! lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah I definitely reckon you should stick with the food theme! Hmmmm how about Steak (lol), Popcorn, Onion, Pepper, Truffle, Ham, Egg, Burger, Pie, Pudding, Pickle....sorry if some of these sound so silly!  lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha i like food names my favourite meal is sausage potato (spud) and beans lol


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

hehe my other half came up with beans, or heinz but i am not so sure lol cant imagine myself saying it XD I like the name pepper, but then i dont really like pepper so not sure if that will really fit. i kinda liked chip, but then i already have a potato bird with spud! lol this is not going to be so easy!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Sushi! String bean, Shrimp,


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

string bean! lolz XD


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha! Not too many s names lol!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

broccoli is a good name... then you have a full meal, protien, starch, and veggitables.


----------

